# Anxiety



## DEUSX (Oct 30, 2006)

I have been around on this forum some 7 years ago (frequent visitor) and once in a while (every 2 years or so) I drop by to see what is going on, to read some personal stories and so on. I suffered from chronic DP/DR for 15 years so I know that it is a hell.

What strikes me when I drop by on this forum is that most stories are retold and the questions which are asked are every time the same. I know it is tempting to look for reasons for DP beyond the obvious, but still I am amazed with the obsessive reasoning and questioning regarding DP/DR.

DP/DR is a symptom of anxiety (and often a mixture of depression and anxiety). Anxiety leads to avoidance; avoidance leads to dissociation; dissociation leads to depersonalization/derealization. Breaking the circle is very hard as you have to face anxiety and the symptom (DP) but still it is the only way out. Overthinking, overanalyzing (like on this forum) is only making the situation worse...


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

DEUSX said:


> I have been around on this forum some 7 years ago (frequent visitor) and once in a while (every 2 years or so) I drop by to see what is going on, to read some personal stories and so on. I suffered from chronic DP/DR for 15 years so I know that it is a hell.
> 
> What strikes me when I drop by on this forum is that most stories are retold and the questions which are asked are every time the same. I know it is tempting to look for reasons for DP beyond the obvious, but still I am amazed with the obsessive reasoning and questioning regarding DP/DR.
> 
> DP/DR is a symptom of anxiety (and often a mixture of depression and anxiety). Anxiety leads to avoidance; avoidance leads to dissociation; dissociation leads to depersonalization/derealization. Breaking the circle is very hard as you have to face anxiety and the symptom (DP) but still it is the only way out. Overthinking, overanalyzing (like on this forum) is only making the situation worse...


DEUSX, I remember you. The problem you're seeing is, there are always new people here. This is not the same group of people from even a year ago or 2 years ago ... new folks a lot. And so the same fear and questioning ... well it IS brand new for these people.

I agree, for myself, despite how awful I felt, I wasn't asking the same questions as much and I don't know why. But I know that doing general research and interacting with mentally ill individuals of all sorts has clarified my POV (though it could change tomorrow re:any illness or DP/DR for that matter.)

But I agree, some see this as purely medical, others do not. I believe everyone handles this, figures this their own way.

But sadly from POV as someone who is trying to eliminate stigma against mental disorders it is frustrating.

Seems to me this is merely a famiiar pattern of getting DP/DR, trying to figure what is wrong, and coming to a conclusion that works for an individual.

With you, I'm preaching to the choir.

I do try to throw in my two cents anymore. I am not "afraid" anymore, only that I will have this for my entire life. And in essence I have, so I try to get the word out as best I can.

Best,
D


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

PS, however, I can't say being on the forum makes this worse. I think once a person gets the support and answers they need they more on, hence the repetition of the questions from new people.

A few come back now and again to see what's up if they feel bad, again.

My whole theory on that is, this is a support forum, if a person feels they need support they can come here. I'm glad it's here. And what works for someone, might not work for someone else.

I guess, no one is dragging anyone here to the forum. It's a matter of free Will and choice.
I don't judge how anyone uses the forum other than if they abuse it or are abusive towards others.

Best,
D


----------



## DPNOrway (Apr 29, 2010)

Dreamer* said:


> I do try to throw in my two cents anymore. I am not "afraid" anymore, only that I will have this for my entire life. And in essence I have, so I try to get the word out as best I can.


Im getting more and more afraid when people are saying that they have had this for 30-40 years and are never getting rid of it... fuck i want to kill myself :/


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I think the ones who had it for so long are more rare...I think if you find the right medication your dr/dp should go away. Also I used to visit like 4 years ago and yeah, there's the same questions and the same material...there's less idolizing of people this year I noticed









Also how do you stop the analysing? I don't know how to do this at all...I just keep on analysing and analysing and sometimes my fears are fears you can't really help, like fears of being left alone and stuff like that. My Dp/dr is a lot better though because of medication probably...


----------



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

well I did read somewhere that in most cases of DP/DR people recover from it. Some even slip back out of it and in it through the years. I'm not sure how true that is.


----------

